# Colorado And Washington State Have Voted To Legalize Marijuana For Recreational Use!!



## cmd420 (Nov 7, 2012)

not a joke, ya'll!

All I can say is, wow!

:holysheep:


----------



## Leonardo De Garden (Nov 7, 2012)

One more step.


----------



## Killuminati420 (Nov 7, 2012)

awesome.:woohoo:  hope it actualy happens lol.


----------



## nouvellechef (Nov 7, 2012)

Bout to get real. I was already asked if I was interested in going back to volume production. Doubt it. But at a 25% tax, whoever does do it, will have to be a the top of their game. No room for error with 25% off the top.


----------



## Red eyed gardener (Nov 7, 2012)

Awesome!Im not in Colorado or Washington but this is the big.This is real big.I wish i could go on you tube and see the look on all the haters faces.Im thinking about waking the old lady and the kids and packing our things and moving.I wonder which states will follow and how long it will be before it reaches Illinois.I wonder if i can get a job on a farm or something.Im so tickled this is cool.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 7, 2012)

take care and be safe


----------



## Red eyed gardener (Nov 7, 2012)

Ok dude,im just kiddin anyway about movin its not realy possible right now because we have older family members that are counting on us to be here for them.Plus that would mean skipping my bail so that would not be in my best interest.


----------



## terky (Nov 7, 2012)

So I just read through the bill. says 25% tax at each transaction plus  all other applicable taxes. so by the time you buy it its been taxed  around 100% plus the mark up at each transaction. thats 400 an oz by the  time it hits the consumer. no room for a viable business when you can  call your buddy like you always have. commercial electric is expensive  and all the associated costs of a legal op, like lab tests, insurance, employees with taxes, will drvie the price way too  high. unless they tax it way less.

and all applicants will be ran through FBI database. RED FLAG. GO TO JAIL GO DIRECTLY TO JAIL DO NOT COLLECT $200.

Not viable with heavy taxation, as with any industry.


----------



## orangesunshine (Nov 7, 2012)

anybody direct me to the bills that were passed


----------



## terky (Nov 7, 2012)

hxxp://www.newapproachwa.org/content/about-initiative


link is at the bottom of page for wash


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 7, 2012)

There is absolutely no reason that bud should sell for $400 an ounce, even with a large tax.  One of our members here figured that it cost him under $10 an oz to grow.


----------



## orangesunshine (Nov 7, 2012)

thg---most will likely cut out the middle men for "processing and distribution" leaving just the 25% tax one time---directly from the fields to the end comsumer


----------



## 7greeneyes (Nov 7, 2012)

It's only a one time per transaction tax. What's diifcult to follow? A 20 sack will be $25.00, an 1/8 will be $50.00 and a 1/4 will be $100.00. and so on and so on...

And I'm sorry but I've seen mj prices that high vis a vis a dispensary so sayin otherwise is outrageously misinformed/ing and untruthful....

Already have a legal beagal looking into a licensing for me and another...:woohoo:


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 7, 2012)

I wanna move.  Texas bites.


----------



## terky (Nov 7, 2012)

orangesunshine said:
			
		

> thg---most will likely cut out the middle men for "processing and distribution" leaving just the 25% tax one time---directly from the fields to the end comsumer



you can, if triple licensed. and still have to pay for lab testing and retail stores.

you may produce at $10 an oz, but to certify,transport and distribute, needing company vehicles and insurance, store front costs, label and package according to law.

and they are allowing local gov to contest your license. i dont think legal supply will be enough to bring costs down.

and they have not set a plant count. that will determine commercial viability.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Nov 7, 2012)

*@ smokinmom*, :aok: need a place to hang ?

lol.,..


----------



## NorCalHal (Nov 7, 2012)

The Big question is what will the Feds do about it, if anything. Personally, I wouldn't stick my head above water yet Chef.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Nov 7, 2012)

NorCalHal said:
			
		

> The Big question is what will the Feds do about it, if anything. Personally, I wouldn't stick my head above water yet Chef.


 
The fight has to start somewhere tho, right? Imo pro-mj ppl not in support of state then federal descheduling are just in it for monopilization of a niche market. (sorry, but it's jmo)

....So much industrial growth will happen because of this (I work in a field of business dependant on construction and growth) that it'll be an awesome boom to the local economy, hopefully (and most likely) improving the piss poor buyer confidence and increasing overall growth from residential to the industrial markets, and further into the real estate strata of business.

And the mmj dispensaries will not change or be forced to close down as indicated in the Initiative definition....it will go completely untouched so that medical patients can still continue on with what is familiar to them and that is all well and good....

:yay::clap:Happy happy day!:yay::clap:


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 7, 2012)

On my way 7.  Better stock the fridge with extra munchies.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Nov 7, 2012)

:rofl: smokinmom!


----------



## NorCalHal (Nov 7, 2012)

I'm all for Federal descheduling, but that is not what happened. IMHO, folks jumped on a poorly written bandwagon, that will in fact jail people for DUI's at the drop of a hat.
Now, mind you, I have just been reading about Washingtons I502, no CO, as Washington is closer to my heart.

As far as Hemp production, good luck with that. The % THC allowed by the law will make it next to impossible to produce hemp with that level of THC.

The taxing and regulating part looks pretty good. The only issue is the Law still has MJ as a schedule 1 drug at State level.

I am glad that it passed. It will force the hand of the Federal goverment, and I am more happy that it didn't happen in my State.

I would love to hear what Chef has to say about it.


----------



## HemperFi (Nov 7, 2012)

The people have spoken. I don't have a clue how it will affect commercial growers or if the price of weed will go up or down. I do know that it is a step in the right direction. Hal is right about the DUI thing. We all drive stoned almost every day, and that is going to become dangerous as Hell. It is, however, no more a band wagon than the MMJ laws which are already in effect. At least it is honest and not hiding behind the guise of medical use only. I like it. I think it is exciting. At least it makes a statement to the Feds that the majority of people want the laws changed, and in the long run it may even get some very nice people out of prison, as well as keeping some out of prison. I'm wondering if personal grows are addressed? Is there any stipulation for those of us who just want to grow a little crop for personal consumption? 

Peace


----------



## terky (Nov 7, 2012)

HemperFi said:
			
		

> The people have spoken. I don't have a clue how it will affect commercial growers or if the price of weed will go up or down. I do know that it is a step in the right direction. Hal is right about the DUI thing. We all drive stoned almost every day, and that is going to become dangerous as Hell. It is, however, no more a band wagon than the MMJ laws which are already in effect. At least it is honest and not hiding behind the guise of medical use only. I like it. I think it is exciting. At least it makes a statement to the Feds that the majority of people want the laws changed, and in the long run it may even get some very nice people out of prison, as well as keeping some out of prison. I'm wondering if personal grows are addressed? Is there any stipulation for those of us who just want to grow a little crop for personal consumption?
> 
> Peace



no personal grow. thats why it has to work commercially or everybody is still illegal except medical.


----------



## Pistil (Nov 7, 2012)

What? Wow!


----------



## Killuminati420 (Nov 7, 2012)

and only 100 licensed growers....ouch. whatever tho if they tax the crap out of it and make the prices skyrocket, a lot more will get imported there from oregon, maybe even make our prices go up lol. imports wont get taxed but can easily fit into their overly flawed proposed system. 
all we can do is ride it out, expect things to get worse before they get better.
eace:


----------



## Red eyed gardener (Nov 7, 2012)

I wonder if anyone will be allowed to grow there own?


----------



## Locked (Nov 7, 2012)

Red eyed gardener said:
			
		

> I wonder if anyone will be allowed to grow there own?




Yeah, not happening it seems.


----------



## Red eyed gardener (Nov 7, 2012)

Just found out Colorado will allow 6 plants.


----------



## nouvellechef (Nov 7, 2012)

Oh my neck won't be stuck out as a leading the way grower. Too much for me to risk, asset wise. We rarely head into the big city. I throw BbQ's and have the entire local police force and some state patrol come in to eat daily at the restaurant. So I am not too worried about getting pulled over. But simply put, about the whole driving thing. Don't be stupid, follow the speed limit, make sure all your lights are in working order, have insurance, basically just follow the law and don't trip. I have not been pulled over in like 9 years.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 7, 2012)

Yeah..Ill be layN low for the first year or so..collecting info as Ive been...


----------



## niteshft (Nov 7, 2012)

Looks to me like we're heading down the home stretch, word is getting out about jury nulification which will limit what the feds can actually do. It's just a matter of time before they get tired of watching thier cases walk out of the courtroom, imo.


----------



## dontknowmuch (Nov 7, 2012)

Will medical patients in WA State still be able to grow?


----------



## nouvellechef (Nov 8, 2012)

I saw that nullification on the E coast. That is extremely rare. And yes, it won't affect current cardholders.


----------



## epicstuff (Nov 8, 2012)

but  wont the electric and the nutes , etc.  be Tax deductable ?  **** even empoyee wages if you got a big crop.  sure their would be a good margins still in relation to the lessening of risk.   Tabacco in the UK has a far higher tax rate...


----------



## mrcane (Nov 8, 2012)

This is a great step forward.But the fight is just getting started!!


----------



## terky (Nov 8, 2012)

epicstuff said:
			
		

> but  wont the electric and the nutes , etc.  be Tax deductable ?  **** even empoyee wages if you got a big crop.  sure their would be a good margins still in relation to the lessening of risk.   Tabacco in the UK has a far higher tax rate...



unless the irs says no. in our tax code their are specific laws about not letting drug dealers claim expenses.

and people forget about everything else required to run a business, office supplies, safety gear. 

I would bet they will make it too expensive. A grow is gonna have to be built like a chem lab. eye wash station and stuff. they will probly call nute solution "industrial waste" and very spendy to get rid of. my analogy is an auto shop. easy to work on cars at home, but to open a shop requires thousands in just safety gear and disposing of waste.

With only 100 growers in the state i cant see how you would produce enough to be profitable, unless you can grow thousands of plants, but the feds wont let that fly. 

The black market will still rule, cops will still bust, peeps still go to jail, the system keeps on turning.


----------



## orangesunshine (Nov 8, 2012)

niteshft said:
			
		

> Looks to me like we're heading down the home stretch, word is getting out about jury nulification which will limit what the feds can actually do. It's just a matter of time before they get tired of watching thier cases walk out of the courtroom, imo.




no comprende jury nullification---if the fed is involved with prosecution will they not be in federal court where no cases will be walking out the door


----------



## sasnak (Nov 8, 2012)

I'll bet the big tobacco companys are just itchin to take control of this new industry, they have the money and the connections and are probably just waiting for the legal hurdles to be cleared with the feds.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 8, 2012)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> I wanna move. Texas bites.


 
It sucks dont it SM. Texas bites because its full of a bunch of Old *** Religious Rednecks who will never allow weed to become legal in Texas. I know,,Ive been here almost my whole life. Hell,,I was a Religious Redneck untill I hit my 30s. Finaly woke up and chunked my Bible in the trash.


----------



## niteshft (Nov 8, 2012)

orangesunshine said:
			
		

> no comprende jury nullification---if the fed is involved with prosecution will they not be in federal court where no cases will be walking out the door


 
  You can learn more about jury nullification here. It's something everyone should know because judges rarely instruct jurers about the option other than guilty or not guilty. Basicly, you can believe the person broke a law but not believe they should be punished for it. If the jury votes for nullification, case over and they walk out.

hxxp://legal-dictionary.thefreedictionary.com/jury+nullification


----------



## OldDaddyFedder (Nov 8, 2012)

tokeup1 said:
			
		

> none of it WILL PASS



It passed- ha hah ha ha

:48:

ODF


----------



## Pistil (Nov 9, 2012)

WeedHopper said:
			
		

> It sucks dont it SM. Texas bites because its full of a bunch of Old *** Religious Rednecks who will never allow weed to become legal in Texas. I know,,Ive been here almost my whole life. Hell,,I was a Religious Redneck untill I hit my 30s. Finaly woke up and chunked my Bible in the trash.


ROTFL man, maybe not the nicest of the post to quote but i quote you anyway! 
Religions are slowing down everything, it's in their interest to keep the minds empty:bolt:




---------
Edit:
Ooooops, from the site's rules:


> 17.You will not discuss politics, *religion*, saints or sports.:shocked:


Is there any extenuating for mental instability?:stoned:


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 9, 2012)

Schhhhhhh,,dont tell nobody.
:smoke1:


----------



## 7greeneyes (Nov 9, 2012)

I believe I said this was the first steps, the birth throes if you will towards Federal Descheduling, I really don't think ppl voted for this believing it was "descheduling" it, come on ppl don't be assanine.

Hiding behind the auspice of medical marijuana is a great way to monopolize an otherwise open market, why else would pro-mj ppl vote against the Initiative....personal gain, thats why...thinking of themselves before the cause...real nice ppl :rofl:

jmo and I ain't wet behind the ears when it comes to taking action politically  or actually reading the whole Initiatives....actually READING the WHOLE intiatives. I've posted the link to the website many many times and yet I hear ppl regurgitating ignorance.

1: There will still have to be probable cause to even suspect you of being under influence.

2: There is a new mouth swab that tests for ACTIVE, read it please, ACTIVE thc in the system, not the nonactive thc that resides for thirty days, actual active thc that means you are high when you are high.

3: Don't be stupid and more importantly don't DRIVE stupid. Don't smoke whilst driving, have anything you're holding sealed properly and if you do get pulled over, and asked to step out of the car, ask why and if they continue to tell you to get out of the car,(get out of the car) lock the doors behind you and say you don't trust anyone. If they persist and ask for your keys, refuse, because they still have nothing on you.

I've done this to the Tacoma PD and it works, don't let them bully you and don't give an inch because that mile they'll take will be your freedom.

remember: in WA state even if they say they smell weed (which most cops do just to f with you) it does not lend creedence for a legally viable probable cause to search.

4: Medical Marijuana Will not be touched at all. And it is still Illegal Federally so med growers are at just as much risk anyway to Federal prosecution.


----------

